

The two reasons to be an engineer at CloudFlare - hepha1979
http://blog.cloudflare.com/the-two-reasons-to-work-for-cloudflare

======
DigitalSea
This seems like an advertisement for Cloudfare, why is it on the homepage? It
contributes absolutely nothing. The two so-called reasons to be an engineer at
Cloudfare can be applied to a very large number of Internet companies besides
Cloudfare...

I get there are generally job listing ads on HN, but they're not normal
submissions. This submission seems a little fishy to me in that it appears to
have side-skirted the usual way you go about posting job advertisements on HN.

~~~
cloudflare
I guess the OP thought HN would be interested in it. We (CloudFlare) didn't
submit it; it's just one of many, many posts on our blog.

~~~
DigitalSea
Oh, no that's fine. I wasn't insinuating someone from Cloudfare posted it, I
just found it a little strange it got posted is all.

